# Parker Duofold Continental / #6 JOWO



## moe1970 (Apr 16, 2021)

I am new to nibs. Will a Parker Duofold Continental fit in a Jr. Series kit? I know that Jrs. take the #6. Any help is very much appreciated.


----------



## moe1970 (Apr 16, 2021)

moe1970 said:


> I am new to nibs. Will a Parker Duofold Continental fit in a Jr. Series kit? I know that Jrs. take the #6. Any help is very much appreciated.


I have the answer to this question. Thank you all. 

However, I do have a follow-up. What adjustments would I need to make to a JOWO #6 from FPnips in order to make as close to a Parker Duofold Continental, regarding writing? Is this even possible? Thank you.


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 16, 2021)

I've never heard of a Duofold Continental - do you mean Centennial?

If so - I have one, fitted with a Medium point nib (it was available with a variety - Fine, Medium, and Broad for certain, and probably Extra Fine too).

A JoWo solid gold nib can be made to feel similar, but it will never look the same of course.

A JoWo steel nib can be made to write very smoothly, but it will never feel like a gold nib.

(By the way - what was the answer you received to your question about fitting a Duofold nib in a Jr. Series kit? I'm curious - not that I have any intention of taking the nib out from my Centennial   )


----------



## moe1970 (Apr 17, 2021)

duncsuss said:


> I've never heard of a Duofold Continental - do you mean Centennial?
> 
> If so - I have one, fitted with a Medium point nib (it was available with a variety - Fine, Medium, and Broad for certain, and probably Extra Fine too).
> 
> ...


The answer was that the Duofold nib will not fit a Jr. Series. 

Yes, it was Centennial (which shows how new I am to this). 

I can get the JoWo in 18k gold. Actually, my customer wants the nib in White Gold. However, I have been unable to find a white gold #6 nib. Therefore I can get the JoWo in 18k gold and have it plated in Rhodium. Plus he likes the idea of having it engraved. I am just trying to find a way to have the JoWo ground as close to what a fine Duofold Centennial would be from the factory. That way it will at least still write close to the same.

Thank you so much for responding and the wisdom.


----------



## darrin1200 (Apr 17, 2021)

moe1970 said:


> The answer was that the Duofold nib will not fit a Jr. Series.
> 
> Yes, it was Centennial (which shows how new I am to this).
> 
> ...


You can get the #6 18K already plated in Rhodium, over at Meister Nibs. Unfortunately, you can’t get it engraved. You will also need to find someone to regrind the nib for you such as Linda over at Indy-Pen-Dance.

You can also go to FP Nibs. While a bit more expensive, you can get it Rhodium plated, engraved and reground. I have only heard good things about their service. From what I understand, they are very good about working with you to get what you need.


----------



## moe1970 (Apr 17, 2021)

darrin1200 said:


> You can get the #6 18K already plated in Rhodium, over at Meister Nibs. Unfortunately, you can’t get it engraved. You will also need to find someone to regrind the nib for you such as Linda over at Indy-Pen-Dance.
> 
> You can also go to FP Nibs. While a bit more expensive, you can get it Rhodium plated, engraved and reground. I have only heard good things about their service. From what I understand, they are very good about working with you to get what you need.


Thank you. Any ideas on what type of grinding would need to be done to make it similar to the Duofold? I asked FP and I think it is getting lost in translation. Their only response was that they do not do anything like Parker nibs.


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 17, 2021)

moe1970 said:


> Thank you. Any ideas on what type of grinding would need to be done to make it similar to the Duofold? I asked FP and I think it is getting lost in translation. Their only response was that they do not do anything like Parker nibs.



I think your best option is to get a stock Medium or Fine width 18K nib from FPnibs in whatever plating most closely matches the customers wishes.

FPnibs have smoothed and tuned every nib I bought from them really well - they write beautifully. Deliver it to the customer that way and they won't have any cause to complain - and if it doesn't feel exactly as they want, advise them to send the entire pen to one of the nibmeisters who do expert work, and will understand exactly what it is they are attempting to achieve (without translation difficulties).

Suggestions for nibmeisters: Linda Kennedy at Indy-Pen-Dance; Mike Masuyama at MikeItWrite; Dan Smith at The Nibsmith; and there are several more who's names I don't recall this second. A search on FountainPenNetwork (or FaceBook) will pull up a dozen or so names.


----------



## moe1970 (Apr 17, 2021)

duncsuss said:


> I think your best option is to get a stock Medium or Fine width 18K nib from FPnibs in whatever plating most closely matches the customers wishes.
> 
> FPnibs have smoothed and tuned every nib I bought from them really well - they write beautifully. Deliver it to the customer that way and they won't have any cause to complain - and if it doesn't feel exactly as they want, advise them to send the entire pen to one of the nibmeisters who do expert work, and will understand exactly what it is they are attempting to achieve (without translation difficulties).
> 
> Suggestions for nibmeisters: Linda Kennedy at Indy-Pen-Dance; Mike Masuyama at MikeItWrite; Dan Smith at The Nibsmith; and there are several more who's names I don't recall this second. A search on FountainPenNetwork (or FaceBook) will pull up a dozen or so names.


Thank you so much, sir. I appreciate your time.


----------

